# chicken fillet vs chicken in breadcrumb



## quartz075

i take it the difference is basically just what you'd expect from having the breadcrumb ? having a breadcrumbed fillet with veg in the afternoon is sometimes more eatable than just the fillet with veg?


----------



## T.F.

You can get breaded fillets in supermarkets, not processed crap like Birdseye etc, they're a lot better.


----------



## BigDom86

you can make your own bread crumb chicken and use normal fillet chicken.


----------



## The Gimp

If you make it all yourself, and do it the oven, then its not bad at all.

But if you fry, you have to take into account how much oil the breadcrumbs are going to absorb.

Might as well just have a KFC?


----------



## quartz075

aye, i'm talking about Sainsbury's fresh fillets - 5 for £6 or something ?

vs the fresh packets they have of chicken fillets covered in either breadcrumb, or 'southern fried' flavour breadcrumb

they are both under the grill yes


----------



## Bobbytrickster

quartz075 said:


> aye, i'm talking about Sainsbury's fresh fillets - 5 for £6 or something ?
> 
> vs the fresh packets they have of chicken fillets covered in either breadcrumb, or 'southern fried' flavour breadcrumb
> 
> they are both under the grill yes


There may be someother differences mate. If making home made you basically panee(french) the chicken first so dust lightly in flour, then dip into whisked egg, then into your breadcrumb. The flour helps the egg stick and the eeg helps the bread crumbs.

Have you got aock with nutritonal info on?

The prepared chicken will have other stuff in it to help this, along the same sort of process.


----------



## Willie

You can make breadcrumbs easily by either letting some bread go stale or toasting it then chucking it in the blender. Seasoning your breadcrumb mix is a good way to add flavour, i like paprika and thyme.


----------



## BigDom86

is there anyway to make it stick other than eggs?


----------



## Willie

Eggs are the best for getting the coating on - how come?


----------



## Bobbytrickster

BigDom86 said:


> is there anyway to make it stick other than eggs?


Not sure mate never tried it any other way, egg is the right consistency to stick to the flour and then the breadcrumb. It doesnt soak the egg up or anything just allows it to be covered. You could try without the egg and flour and see how you get on! You could try just egg white.

Or mate do it 1 side at a time so...

1. lay chicken on board, dust 1 side with seasoned flour.

2. Brush floured breast with egg(this way you wont use as much)

3. sprinkle over crumb pressing down if needed.

4. Place crumbed chicken onto a dry plate, crumb side down and repeat process.

5. Spray with oil mix and stick in oven

As mentioned get some seasoning in the crumb, I like garlic powder, smoked paprika, onion powder, small amount of cumin and mustard seeds.....but just experiment.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Right nutriton wise mate for a JS breaded chciekn breast fillet (fresh pack of 4) you are looking at

Protein 19.27

Carbs 15.26

Fat 7.14

Sat Fat 1.84

Salt 0.760

That is for a serving size of 112g which I presume would be a breast.

They are made fairly similarly to the way I desribed but on a larger scale

1. Pre dust

2. Battered

3. Breadcrumbed

The bread crumb is egg whit not whole eggs if that helps


----------



## caterpillar

whats the best alternative to chicken am a pescatarian? (fish no meat)- dont say quorn its really bad for the inside!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

caterpillar said:


> whats the best alternative to chicken am a pescatarian? (fish no meat)- dont say quorn its really bad for the inside!!


Any white fish I would say mate, cod, tilapia....so no meat or poultry what so ever?


----------



## caterpillar

no meat that is land based at all!!! and have been reading some strange stuff about tofu and estrogen even though it has higher protein compound than your steaks


----------



## infrared

caterpillar said:


> no meat that is land based at all!!! and have been reading some strange stuff about tofu and estrogen even though it has higher protein compound than your steaks


tuna and monkfish are very meaty.


----------

